# fuel injectrion pump also grinding in rear diff



## breeze146 (May 11, 2021)

hi.. have a ym146 that i have had for 30 years... not used much over the years... when i started rolling lawn this year it was running out of fuel... found out fuel filter came apart so thought it probably had fuel in the pump...evidently i didnt get it put together correctly... its want to run wild now.. does anyone know where to get the pump rebuild kit??... injection pump place wants $650 to tear it apart and hopefully fix it....... also this tractor has always had a loud grinding/clicking in the rear diff when turning ... any ideas?/ thanks


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I imagine the loud differential noise is the spider gears or related in the differential. This might and might not help you. I doubt you will find a pump repair kit. I think most things is these pumps is metal to metal with very close tolerances. O-rings are about the only parts you may find to change. YANMAR Service Manual - Fuel Injection 2TR-2T-3T series.pdf | Powered by Box


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I can repair your pump..
I don’t sell parts..
Click on my screen name and go to profile pg for contact info.


----------

